
Are We Ready for Secure Languages? – CurryOn - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fC975HLhyc
======
SamReidHughes
If you're thinking about watching this, it basically says memory safety is a
thing, tainting is a thing, and being good at access boundaries would be nice.

It's not worth burning 45 minutes watching.

